# New CDC guidance advises authorities AGAINST clearing homeless camps during COV-19 pandemic



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 26, 2020)

I have recently been dragged out of retirement and idleness to become part of an emergency working group trying to document and mitigate the effects of the current COV-19 pandemic on people who inject drugs in NYC. "Just when i thought i was out, _they drag me back in!_"

So i've been doing lots of homework lately, and turned up something that i think might be interesting to many here, and i hope also actually useful.

The CDC has this week issued guidance to local authorities that they should not clear out homeless camps during the pandemic, unless they can give folks individual room accommodations:

*"Unless individual housing units are available, do not clear encampments during community spread of COVID-19. Clearing encampments can cause people to disperse throughout the community and break connections with service providers. This increases the potential for infectious disease spread."*

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/homeless-shelters/unsheltered-homelessness.html
If any cops try to move you, show them the CDC guidance i linked, and ask to speak to their supervisor (usually a Sergeant) , and tell the supervisor the CDC says they are endangering the community they are sworn to protect by forcing you to move.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanx, it ain't much.

And when i saw the CDC guidance, of course i'm going to pass it on to folks it might help. They are always telling us about the importance of timely dissemination of research.

When my pal Holly texted me "We need to talk, call me ASAP", i knew either someone we were both close to had died of the virus, or else it would be one of those j-word things.

Unfortunately, it was the latter- a job, that she informed me i was volunteering for. At least i am working with a bunch of folks i like and respect, on something important, and of course making good money (although universities take forever to actually pay you).

*Anyone here who is in NYC and has any info about how the pandemic is affecting people who inject drugs in NYC (especially FIRST-HAND info from folks who shoot drugs) is invited to PM me, all 100% confidential of course.* We will soon have a Federal Certificate Of Confidentiality entitling me to refuse to disclose anything you tell me to anyone, and until then, my mom raised no rats.

Your information will help NYC Health Department, NY state Health Department, and the syringe exchanges, and meth/bupe/narcan programs they fund, provide the services folks need during this pandemic. Help us to help you!


----------



## benton (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm willing to bet that your average street dweller has a more robust immune system than most people who live indoors. There's a whole bunch of shit that ISN'T killing people who live on the streets...


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 27, 2020)

benton said:


> I'm willing to bet that your average street dweller has a more robust immune system than most people who live indoors. There's a whole bunch of shit that ISN'T killing people who live on the streets...



True, but this specific virus takes advantage of people who have compromised immune systems, as well as people who arent the nicest to their lungs. I've been hearing that smokers have been more susceptible to more severe symptoms. So there is that. 

I do want to let everyone know:

*If you have any trouble breathing, that is more severe than you normally experience, especially after waking up in the morning, GO GET CHECKED OUT.*

Prolonging these symptoms, like "they will get better" is the most dangerous thing you can do if you actually have this virus. The virus doesnt kill you, it's the complications, mainly pneumonia, that do.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------

